# SoCal HO Racing in Fullerton 1/26/13



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fellow racers,

There will be a race day at Sean Wrights place in Fullerton Saturday January 26th. Track opens at 8 am and racing will start around 11 am. We will be racing Lexan Bodied BSRT G-jets (Part #815) BSRT Formula G3 indy cars(BSRT 902 with Tomy F1 body) and Super Stock (SCHOR Rules) All these cars are a blast on seans track and there will be loaners available for those that dont have any. PLEASE contact me for any questions regarding the rules for specific classes. Seans Track is smooth and fast and great for side by side racing. Please bring a small table and chair if you have one.
Track is in the garage behind the house.

PM me for rules.


Sean's address is:
200 N Berkeley
Fullerton CA 92831


http://www.shop.eliteslotcars.com/

Thanks
DC


----------

